# When White Trash Raps....



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 26, 2008)

You _might_ be on acid.

I also recommend Oxycotton.


----------



## Tudd (Jul 26, 2008)

Toadphillips said:
			
		

> acid hits are weak these days.


 
Apparently, you most likely are.


----------



## Defender (Jul 26, 2008)

P.S. The smiley is a link.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jul 27, 2008)

Defender said:


> P.S. The smiley is a link.



lolwut


----------



## valkura (Jul 27, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> You _might_ be on acid.
> 
> I also recommend Oxycotton.



Oxycotton has a decent first verse, I like Wyte's voice... the other two are meh. :|

It's a fun song on subs. :3


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 27, 2008)

I LOVE HIS MUSIC! Listened to him for years lol GREAT SONGS!


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 27, 2008)

You can't spell Crap without Rap x3


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 27, 2008)

Ak-Nolij said:


> lolwut



I thought they was parodying The Streets.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 27, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> You can't spell Crap without Rap x3



Dammit find a new phrase!


EDIT: You listen to KoRn, nevermind.


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 28, 2008)

Lol anyone else here able to understand every verse in oxy cotton and acid?


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jul 28, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sp__uMfLQLY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ddamuMl2W2I

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HklO2Wg-W2M

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sDbiYHxrtBU

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7r0KpWMNxnM

http://youtube.com/watch?v=dNITJsOrHr0

It is what it is.

-Nolij


----------



## Tweek (Sep 14, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> Lol anyone else here able to understand every verse in oxy cotton and acid?



Yeah, and...umm...my dog has eaten most of those substances, so now his brain doesn't think good.

And I think this is his best. I listen to *very* little rap, but the samples in this are pretty amazing.

Lil Wyte - In the Streets


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 14, 2008)

Defender said:


> P.S. The smiley is a link.


 <<< The good version.


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Sep 17, 2008)

And the necrotic thread returns to its natural habitat...


----------

